# x1600 xt not supported



## Satchmo (Apr 4, 2006)

i have omega radeon drivers, ati tool claims my device is not supported.

using rivatuner currently and my core and clock are maxed but rivatuner is much less user friendly so i wish to switch to your fine app.

edit: 0.25 beta works for me. thanks.


----------

